# Had my semen analysis results back and I'm so confused



## MLJF22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Matthew I'm 24 years old in good health. Myself and my partner have been trying to conceive for 1 year now, I have recently been sent for a sperm analysis.

The results I have recieved are.

Viscosity:abnormal
Appearance:normal
Liquefaction:abnormal
PH:8
Volume:2.5mL
Motility progressive(PR): 49.80%
Motility non progressive(NP):6.75%
Motility immotile(IM):43.50%
Sperm concentration(million per mL):211.5
Total sperm countmillion per ejaculate):528.8
Morphology(normal forms%): 3.15%
Aggregation: seen

Now I don't know if that means I'm fertile and have a chance of naturally conceiving with my wife. I need help please.

'Edit':- I rang my local gp, spoke to a doctor I haven't spoken to before. When I asked her if I had normal fertility, her answer was "it doesn't look to drastically abnormal". Which has scared me a lot haha 

Any help understanding my results would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Matthew, 

Did it not give you the 'normal' ranges? 

If not, I'm happy to dig out my OH's results and let you know


----------



## MLJF22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi  

Yeah it did, sorry I should've posted them too! 
I don't have them with me at the moment, could you compare them to your OH's?


----------



## Teratoman (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Matthew, i'm not a doctor but I've been doing a lot of reading into this kind of thing recently (as your results aren't too dissimilar to mine). Your concentration is the highest I've seen to date but your volume is on the low side. 

It basically looks like your sperm are all packed together in a very small space, that might explain why your viscosity was considered 'abnormal'.

Morphology is low at 3% which would categorise you with Teratozoospermia by WHO parameters, but as your count is so high i don't think 3% is anything to worry about (3% of 528 million is about 15 million 'normal' sperm which is a solid figure).

I'd suggest you drink more water and take a strong Vitamin C supplement, in theory it should create more volume and reduce Agglutination - Help the lil guys move around a bit  Its an antioxidant so it might even improve the morphology. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Hi Matthew, I see you started this thread ages ago so perhaps you have got help since. Sperm agglutination is usually due to having antisperm antibodies and prevents sperms from working properly. In case you've been dismissed by the GP, make sure you get that investigated as it can make natural conception very difficult or impossible and it doesn't go away.


----------

